# Google is not my homepage anymore



## bubusam13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Today I removed Google as my homepage and selected Yahoo.in as my new home page. IF you ask why  then it is Google's over smartness. It is good that Google now support many Indian language. But the power of deciding what language to use while surfing must rest in the hand of users.

My homepage the always getting changed to Bengali. Its not that I can't read Bengali but I have trouble in doing so. I want my Home page in English, not even in Assamese also even though I am from Assam.

I checked  for help over the Internet and Google asks to go to settings and change language.

But just tell me how can I even access settings without logging in and when the login page is itself in other language, how can I understand. Look the page below.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/desktop.jpg

and look gmail... each and every time I have to switch language to English

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/gmail.jpg

P.S. : People of WB, no offense. Before the situation was not like this. We could manually choose our language of choice. But Google recent IP detection system that sets language automatically is irritating. They should remember its India. Things here are not like those in other countries.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2012)

Login to your account and set default to english.

Use google translator


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 1, 2012)

what after logout... I cant stay logged in everytime... that is what I m telling...and after every logout the page turns to Bengali

Ok now why don't I want to login sometime is because when you login and search something, you may not get your expected search result because google show search results based on your search history. Try it yourself, search by logging in and get different result, and logging out yields different.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2012)

Try this

Google


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 1, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Ok now why dont I want t login sometimes is because when you login and search something, you may not get your expected search because google show search results based on your search history. Try it yourself, search by logging in and get different result, and logging out yields different.


Turn web history for that. Google won't save your search history then.
Link
Or
Turn off search history personalization


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 1, 2012)

OK thanks done but email is still the same.

It seems I am getting more help in this ThinkDigit Forum than Google itself. I search for options to contact Google and I found their California postal address. Do they expect us to write postal mail in the age of emails? They have made things more complicated.

Anyway, thank you guys for your help.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 1, 2012)

I've never faced any such trouble. Only seen such a thing happening in cyber cafes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reallycrazy4u (Jul 1, 2012)

I had this problem while using internet at school!!!Google went native for us to malayalam mode!
I hid my ip and browse and the google went to Google instead of the one you are getting!
Try ip hiding sites and make a bookmark!(or you can sign in and browse)


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 1, 2012)

It depends on your ISP. I use BSNL EVDO at home and TTSL at office, both of which control office are at Kolkata.

But my BSNL EVDO sometimes show Delhi and few times Kerela.  But it never show Guwahati. Ha Ha


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2012)

I have faced this issue in office. Google.com always used to open the homepage in Chinese/Korean language! 

But that was maybe since we were using a proxy. So, to solve this issue, either use a proxy or simply make this as the default page "**www.google.com/webhp?hl=en*" as given by Kola2842.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 1, 2012)

We are now allowed to use proxy and our homepage is also set to different one. Ours is kinda strict. Aniwz, I will bookmark it.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow google is over smart good enough reason


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 1, 2012)

he he 

They destroyed orkut by employing Spam filters... We some die hard Orkut fans left Orkut because Google keeps banning us for sending too much of scraps.


----------



## KimiSin (Jul 30, 2012)

Thats the big trouble Google is showing I guess.


----------

